# Fluval Aquasky 2.0 versus the Fluval Plant 3.0



## REDSTEVEO (23 May 2020)

I'm looking to replace my Current US Satellite Pro LED which is about 10 years old now and has just about had it. I looked at the Eheim Fresh Plant Pro LED, but with the light plus Wifi Controller and the Power supply it was coming in at around £400.00. I heard some nightmare reviews about the Wifi Controller being a real pain so I've decided  against that option.

So now looking at the largest if the Fluval Aquasky 33 watt at £118.00 against the Fluval Plant 3.0 59 watt at £233.99.

I haven't got a massive amount of plants at the moment, but will be adding a few more, so wondering if the extra cost is worth the expense.

Any recommendations gratefully received.

Thanks


----------



## Nick72 (23 May 2020)

There are a lot of light options available.

What are the dimensions of your tank?

I'm assuming it's at least 4 foot long as you mentioned the 59W Fluval Planted 3.0?

I've got the 46W Fluval Planted 3.0 on my 50g.  It's a solid light and grows plants well, but the new RGB lights by ADA and Chihiros provide much nicer colour balance.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (23 May 2020)

Nick72 said:


> There are a lot of light options available.
> 
> What are the dimensions of your tank?
> 
> ...


The tank is an Eheim Incpiria 400 litre tank. Measures 1.30 m x 55cm x 55cm


----------



## AqueousJungle (23 May 2020)

It depends what plants you have / are planning. If you are sticking with easy plants only And no co2 injection etc then the aquasky is enough. The plant 3.0 would give you greater flexibility in future even if you are sticking with easy plants for now...


----------



## alto (23 May 2020)

Most Fluval lights grow a decent range of plants on tanks up to 35/36cm in height - Fluval/Hagen is a keen employer of unspecified  wattage, intensity, brand LEDs  (and also seem unable to identify their driver technology) - though they usually deserve their IP67 ratings and their warranty _can_ be impressive

Your old Current USA Satellite Pro is much more open about employed technology, and tends to invest in the high intensity versions of well reputed LEDs 

A single Twinstar S light will manage decent growth across an aquarium of that 55cm width and 55cm height -  George Farmer videos, Aquaflora display tanks/Filipe Oliveira videos , ukaps journals ...


----------

